# Help-spay incision swollen



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Jasmine was spayed a week ago. Her incision cite has become fairly swollen over the last several days, and is pinkish around the stitch areas. This morning one of the stitches seems to have popped off - it is entirely gone. She has not been chewing at the site when I observe her during the day, and the incision itself is closed and there is no bleeding or puss. She does not seem to have any pain and is acting her normal self.

I wanted to take her to the vet this morning, but of course it is closed. Should I wait a day and take her tomorrow or take her to the e-vet today?

Thank you so much for advice!

Kendra


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like it can wait until Tuesday. If it isn't red and isn't painful and isn't bleeding or pussy, the questions are -- _Is it tender to the touch? Just how swollen is it?_ The vet will palpate the area and take her temperature. Then, if he/she is concerned, an x-ray or ultrasound, and/or bloodwork may be recommended.

I wouldn't worry about one stitch. There should be internal and external stitches and one external stitch is fairly innocuous. Are you due for a post-op check-up this week? As long as she continues to eat, drink, poop, pee and play like she's feeling fine, you can probably wait until the post-op visit.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you Lorraine. It isn't red, just pinkish. It's difficult to tell how swollen it is but I would say medium. Definitely more than just a little, and it is straining the outside stitches a bit. But there is not pain when I palpitate, it is not hot or tender to the touch. I've given her some rimadyl, that may help.

She is due to get the stitches removed in a week, but has no visit for post-op check-up scheduled, which is why I'm thinking to take her in.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Is she licking at it? Is she wearing the cone when you are not home? I know if they lick it that can cause infection. It sounds like it can wait until tomorrow. Fred just had surgery on his knee. One evening he got to his stitches and ripped one out. He was wearing the inflatable cone, but could get around it. I put some peroxide and neosporin on it and it healed up fine. Where the stitch came out, it was also pink and a bit inflamed but it soon went down and healed great.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Some dogs have reactions to the external sutures - and it may be just that simple. Is she still on antibiotics?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

If I were you, I think I'd take her to the vet tomorrow, then. Sounds like something might be brewing if all the stitches are straining. Good luck! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

She was not given antibiotics. She has not been licking/chewing at the incision while I am supervising (I was able to be with her all day the first few, and so declined the cone). I put some neosporin on it just now.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All, just wanted to update the result of this since it might be useful for someone in the future doing searches of the forum. I took Jasmine to see the vet when it reopened on Tuesday, and apparently what happened is she has more than usual swelling in reaction to the internal sutures. The external sutures do not stretch and were cutting into the skin, thus the pinkish, "infected" look. They took out all the external stitches even though it had only been a week and pronounced her fine, though the swelling may take up to four weeks to completely subside.

This was all a great relief to hear because I had a heck of a time trying to keep her calm after the surgery. Honestly you'd think she'd just gone in to get her toenails clipped the way she bounced and ran around when we took her out to pee the evening of the surgery. The second day she jumped up onto the sofa the second I had my back turned, and of course there's the cat to chase.... We did our best but we were not successful in eliminating all dashing and jumping! So I was worried that perhaps she had caused some kind of damage with all this activity.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad to hear that the Vet said she is fine. What a relief.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Good news! And . . . good that you didn't put it off.*


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kalico said:


> Hi All, just wanted to update the result of this since it might be useful for someone in the future doing searches of the forum. I took Jasmine to see the vet when it reopened on Tuesday, and apparently what happened is she has more than usual swelling in reaction to the internal sutures. The external sutures do not stretch and were cutting into the skin, thus the pinkish, "infected" look. They took out all the external stitches even though it had only been a week and pronounced her fine, though the swelling may take up to four weeks to completely subside.
> 
> This was all a great relief to hear because I had a heck of a time trying to keep her calm after the surgery. Honestly you'd think she'd just gone in to get her toenails clipped the way she bounced and ran around when we took her out to pee the evening of the surgery. The second day she jumped up onto the sofa the second I had my back turned, and of course there's the cat to chase.... We did our best but we were not successful in eliminating all dashing and jumping! So I was worried that perhaps she had caused some kind of damage with all this activity.


 I just read threw your ordeal. Poor baby. Some people use onsies for babies too keep them from bothering their stitches .


----------

